# How do i finish this?



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I hang a lot of board mainly com. Standups and ceilings on Chicago, soffits galore you get the picture. I got a job laminating a kitchen and building a small wall for a closet. The existing wall has a Venetian crown that the HO will not pay to match but wants to keep it. I don't finish a whole lot do I just flat tape to it?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Please show the crown.

There are a few "elegant" ways to finish to it and trim it.

You're talking about the plaster cove on the right hand side of the picture?

So how good of a finisher you are. Pull that detail around the room.

- Scott


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

It is that cove at the top right corner of the picture


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure what else you could do.

Put some backing in that upper corner...:thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

griz said:


> Not sure what else you could do.
> 
> Put some backing in that upper corner...:thumbsup:


I already did, it's hung ready for tape, but other than a radius tear away I'm not sure what I can do I really don't want to tape the corner to the cove itself, that would involve cutting a million little prices of tape lol


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> So how good of a finisher you are. Pull that detail around the room.
> 
> - Scott


...


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> ...


HO will not pay, I was going to use some lathe and plaster with a knife cut to the profile but the HO will not pay


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flat tape it with fiberglass screen and Durabond.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ubcguy89 said:


> HO will not pay, I was going to use some lathe and plaster with a knife cut to the profile but the HO will not pay


Flat tape it and a little caulk...:thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> ...





griz said:


> Flat tape it and a little caulk...:thumbsup:


That was my plan thanks


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

dynaflex caulk the joint and call it a day


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The time I spent reading this I could have fixed it by now.

Moot point. Cut it tight and caulk it. 

You will learn young Grasshopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Shoe said:


> The time I spent reading this I could have fixed it by now.
> 
> Moot point. Cut it tight and caulk it.
> 
> You will learn young Grasshopper. :thumbsup:


:thumbup: u got take piece drywall run flat on wall at angle to cove;mark drywall; get multitool; fein saw an cut cove off at your line. Now u have a enough room to slip sheet rock behind for tight fit...like it never happened :whistling


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gaboy said:


> :thumbup: u got take piece drywall run flat on wall at angle to cove;mark backside of drywall; get multitool; fein saw an cut cove off at your line. Now u have a enough room to slip sheet rock behind for tight fit...like it never happened :whistling


Not a day in hell would I take a feign tool to Venetian plaster once that lathe starts moving it's all over


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Think they make a blade that wound dig into it just tape it so u stay on good side...an go slow. Plaster gets repaired using a mold..that's poured an cut to shape...u wouldn't have to go too deep in to it anyhow 1/2" they cut it with a miter saw why wouldn't a high speed diamond blade work just go slow.... 

It gonna be hard...but if I was there...
Getting the tape an cut of sheet rock perfect in that tiny spot...then mud then sanding an still might show. Want moulding to kill into sheet rock not sheet rock into moulding detail is the problem keeping clean in that corner. If scared don't tape just mud maybe a crack maybe not?

I Do it with custom wood crown that u can't find anywhere that will need a knife cut so I could get a new piece. I've had to run boards behind it.sometimes crown is 6" mess that up an there goes the profit...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would might first install a backer piece that's flush with the studs and tight to the crown. That way, if my radius cut isn't that tight, there's something behind to back the mud. Also will minimize cracking because you can't tape to the crown.


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

ubcguy89 said:


> Not a day in hell would I take a feign tool to Venetian plaster once that lathe starts moving it's all over


Why would the client have to pay for you to do that when you took job...
Don't flake out on a client that's how ......you get new ones by asking to be paid an fixing anyways good karma... Maybe he got a friend needs some work....:whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Tear-away flat strip then caulk. JMHO

http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/TearAway.pdf


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gaboy said:


> Why would the client have to pay for you to do that when you took job...
> Don't flake out on a client that's how ......you get new ones by asking to be paid an fixing anyways good karma... Maybe he got a friend needs some work....:whistling


It was an add on to the contract, and the budget is small. The HO specifically asked me not to touch it. While I agree it would look nice it is substantially less money for me to not form 12' of plaster. But in the same breath I want them to have a nice finish on the new wall


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

The biggest potential problem I see with the picture is to not use too long a screw on the pocket door framing. Just flat tape the damn cove and move on. If the HO is that interested in looks they'll pay to have the cove detail continued. If not, not a big deal its drywall.

Only a hack would cut into the plaster cove.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> I already did, it's hung ready for tape, but other than a radius tear away I'm not sure what I can do I really don't want to tape the corner to the cove itself, that would involve cutting a million little prices of tape lol


If you use the plastic radius bead with the holes in it you don't have to tape it


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Easy!


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I tried that, but it looked ugly it was cut tight I flat taped and caulked it




scottktmrider said:


> If you use the plastic radius bead with the holes in it you don't have to tape it


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

ubcguy89 said:


> I tried that, but it looked ugly it was cut tight I flat taped and caulked it


You've never flat taped anything to a curve?

Screen.

Period.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

scottktmrider said:


> If you use the plastic radius bead with the holes in it you don't have to tape it


Think you may have missed the "application" bus.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I cant even believe this thread. This much discussion over the simplest of things. Fellas its not a rocket ship. Im sorry, but some of you sound like posers. Radius bead, cutting into a perfectly fine plaster cove? Comon man! Its already done let it go. Theres no hope


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Quad Racer said:


> I cant even believe this thread. This much discussion over the simplest of things. Fellas its not a rocket ship. Im sorry, but some of you sound like posers. Radius bead, cutting into a perfectly fine plaster cove? Comon man! Its already done let it go. Theres no hope


And the ho doesn't want to pay


----------

